# my 62 timberjack 200 pics mabey



## stihlsaw066 (Jun 27, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG] hello im not to good at this pic stuff i hope i did it right this is my old timberjack ive had for 9 years now its has a ford 172 4 cyl gas i used it for 6 years everyday NO problems execpt 2 hyd had to be repacked and i did it myself,cheap. i love using this old thing its a great old skidder! anybody have one like this? ive only seen a couple more 200s around thanx ben these pics were suppose to be bigger and in webshots but it keeps saying i have the wrong url anyone know why?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 1, 2011)

*more pics requested.*

Hey 066 . do u have any bigger pics of your skidder . If I was reading right you are from York, Maine . I,m from a little north of there in Penobscot Cnty . Been up here since 78 tho . . do u know of any resources for TimberJacks ??? Books , web sites ect. I just got a 330 . it has a 353 in it . but it needs some things like the shift lever and the fwd/rev lever . . where did you get the TJ qrange paint ??


----------



## nhlogga (Jul 1, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey 066 . do u have any bigger pics of your skidder . If I was reading right you are from York, Maine . I,m from a little north of there in Penobscot Cnty . Been up here since 78 tho . . do u know of any resources for TimberJacks ??? Books , web sites ect. I just got a 330 . it has a 353 in it . but it needs some things like the shift lever and the fwd/rev lever . . where did you get the TJ qrange paint ??


 


Nortrax is the place to get oem timberjack parts. Try nash equipment in colebrook, nh. They sell used parts for old skidders


----------



## stihlsaw066 (Jul 2, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey 066 . do u have any bigger pics of your skidder . If I was reading right you are from York, Maine . I,m from a little north of there in Penobscot Cnty . Been up here since 78 tho . . do u know of any resources for TimberJacks ??? Books , web sites ect. I just got a 330 . it has a 353 in it . but it needs some things like the shift lever and the fwd/rev lever . . where did you get the TJ qrange paint ??


 
id try nash equipment but the paint i got at napa they mached it up to a piece i brought. it its really good paint its been on there since 02 and still looks great. as for books mabey ebay i found some stuff on there before. ill try to post some pics now but it usally does not work out.View attachment 189250
View attachment 189251
View attachment 189252
do you have pics of the 330?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 7, 2011)

stihlsaw066 said:


> id try nash equipment but the paint i got at napa they mached it up to a piece i brought. it its really good paint its been on there since 02 and still looks great. as for books mabey ebay i found some stuff on there before. ill try to post some pics now but it usally does not work out.View attachment 189250
> View attachment 189251
> View attachment 189252
> do you have pics of the 330?


 
I have some on my phone but can,t transfer them to the puter . . need a new laptop . I can move them to the micro sd card but need a puter I can put the adapter in and this one I can't . . Nash and NorTrax . I'll search around the web see if NorTrax has a website .... Thanks for the info . The 330 is the same sixe as the 230 . execpt it has an automatic tranny as opposed to the standard . AND A BIG PLUS FOR ME I can get on and off from either side !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. Will post pics as soon as I can . Thanks for th3e info ... I picked up a 353 Jimmy in Anchorage the other day it was a running take out from a tarmack gen set . everything is on the correct side and I think it will go right in ......300$ with radiator . and it has a new starter on it . good deal I think .


----------



## C SAW 090 (Mar 27, 2012)

*finaly learned how to post pics 62 timberjack 200*


----------



## C SAW 090 (Mar 27, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> I have some on my phone but can,t transfer them to the puter . . need a new laptop . I can move them to the micro sd card but need a puter I can put the adapter in and this one I can't . . Nash and NorTrax . I'll search around the web see if NorTrax has a website .... Thanks for the info . The 330 is the same sixe as the 230 . execpt it has an automatic tranny as opposed to the standard . AND A BIG PLUS FOR ME I can get on and off from either side !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. Will post pics as soon as I can . Thanks for th3e info ... I picked up a 353 Jimmy in Anchorage the other day it was a running take out from a tarmack gen set . everything is on the correct side and I think it will go right in ......300$ with radiator . and it has a new starter on it . good deal I think .



and try daveco in farmington maine i think


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks. Heres 1 pic of the 330 CP




It needs alot of work . But I owne it .


----------



## balm (Mar 27, 2012)

Thought Id share some Timberjack Love! Just a few I have come across...


----------



## C SAW 090 (Mar 27, 2012)

*330*



tramp bushler said:


> Thanks. Heres 1 pic of the 330 CP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my friend just sold a 404 for 2500 i wish i could of got that but oh well


----------



## q-tip jr (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tj*

Often miss my old (mid 70's) 230D, there is a GREAT used parts place in SC - W & W. 1-800-845-6648 ask for Robert (Mullinaux) best person I've done business down here. I used to ski at Mt. Agamenticus many years ago- worked a nice tract not to far from the start of the Maine t-pike in the 70's, love that black birch aroma..often miss the northern seafood too, grew up in O.O.B.

W&W Truck and Tractor :: Logging, Trucking & Salvage Equipment


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip , # and link . I'm sure I will need them .


----------



## C SAW 090 (Mar 28, 2012)

q-tip jr said:


> Often miss my old (mid 70's) 230D, there is a GREAT used parts place in SC - W & W. 1-800-845-6648 ask for Robert (Mullinaux) best person I've done business down here. I used to ski at Mt. Agamenticus many years ago- worked a nice tract not to far from the start of the Maine t-pike in the 70's, love that black birch aroma..often miss the northern seafood too, grew up in O.O.B.
> 
> W&W Truck and Tractor :: Logging, Trucking & Salvage Equipment



They just cut the top of mt A off, you can see mt washington clear as day now. I guess thats how it used to be ,back in the day. as for seafood in york you have to goto bobs clam hut in kittery. theres not a good seafood place in town. Go figure the first big fishing town in maine , and you cant even find a good clam to eat. Did you know any locals ?


----------



## q-tip jr (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tj*



C SAW 090 said:


> They just cut the top of mt A off, you can see mt washington clear as day now. I guess thats how it used to be ,back in the day. as for seafood in york you have to goto bobs clam hut in kittery. theres not a good seafood place in town. Go figure the first big fishing town in maine , and you cant even find a good clam to eat. Did you know any locals ?



worked in 6 Maine counties - NH & VT before I escaped from Bangor in '96 - The Q-tip handle is about the full head of white hair(thanks dad) but long story short, had a few highballs with Admiral Knickerbocker back LONG ago... and had a bunch of firewood customers in the area at that time....


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 28, 2012)

If you go to Nash in Colebrook NH.....put a cork in yer butt first, so they have a harder time screwing you...they over-charge by at least double up there. AT LEAST double.

Here is a phone number. Call and ask for Eric. This guy can get damn near anything. Mass number, but they have a midwest place as well.

617-874-1700.


----------



## q-tip jr (Mar 28, 2012)

*TJ Stuff*

another good contact is Harold's Logging Supplies in Hampden - 207.942.8331

couldn't agree more about the nash crowd, when I did my tour of duty in NH had a job only four or five miles from there,
job boss tried an Athey they had, turns out they were built here in NC, was running a little 207 there, lots of fir in that country...


----------



## C SAW 090 (Mar 28, 2012)

balm said:


> Thought Id share some Timberjack Love! Just a few I have come across...



the top one is my favorite, old school


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks O t .

Hey Ot . How old r u ?:msp_w00t:


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 29, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Thanks O t .
> 
> Hey Ot . How old r u ?:msp_w00t:



44...refers to my time on snowmobiles, as the name originated on a sled forum. Been riding since I was 2, 1970. I held the bars of the Sno Jet and figured sure I was doing the driving....but it might have been dad.


----------



## gsg (Mar 29, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> If you go to Nash in Colebrook NH.....put a cork in yer butt first, so they have a harder time screwing you...they over-charge by at least double up there. AT LEAST double.
> 
> Here is a phone number. Call and ask for Eric. This guy can get damn near anything. Mass number, but they have a midwest place as well.
> 
> 617-874-1700.



I second that! We use to call it Nash's trash.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 31, 2012)

I may have already asked this , but I don't think so . How big a turn do you bring out with your TJ .. 
How deep can the snow be and still get around good ??


----------

